# Cosy in paint!!!



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Alicia Miranda made this of Cosy. She's the same person who did Pat's Ava Ugg boots.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

amazing!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow, Alicia does such beautiful work! I love this painting of Cosy! You should frame this. :wub::wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm going to, Suzi! It's darling! I may even make a skin of it for my Kindle. LOL!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

oh my gosh, this is BEAUTIFUL!! Cosy looks very elegant and her face looks so realistic. it feels like you can just reach out and touch her, only you're afraid to because she looks so perfect and delicate!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

That is stunning! Does she have a website?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You can find her on FB under her name. She has a Wall of Fame with other paintings.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

She really captured her likeness.
What a talented artist.
And Cosy looks stunning.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

That is absolutely fantastic :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Alicia also did Suzi's little Josey on her Uggs too.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Cosy said:


> I'm going to, Suzi! It's darling! I may even make a skin of it for my Kindle. LOL!


That would be really cool! This artist really captured your girl.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Brit That is really wow beautiful.. and likeness SAYS "COSY" so well!! :aktion033:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

wow!!! That is amazing!!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

love it!!! Absolutely adorable!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Brit, I just saw it on FB and absolutely love it! 


..... LOL, I wish she would have painted one of my dogs instead of ME!!!!!!! :w00t::smilie_tischkante::HistericalSmiley:


Alicia is so talented!


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

AMAZING, she captured her likeness so well.

I don't do FB (I'm computer challenged) any other way to reach the artist?


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Brit, the picture is amazing!!!! She captured Cosy so well. I know you will treasure it forever. Love the idea of the Kindle skin.:thumbsup:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I love it!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Beautiful - she really captured how gorgeous sweet Cosy is


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh my that is amazing! She did a beautiful job!!! I love it.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I believe Alicia actually paints somehow over the picture....the one she did of me...some of the picture is painted over and some isn't.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

This is beautiful!!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

It is beautiful...she did an amazing job!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I saw that on FB too and said outloud...wow!

Your beautiful Cosy is now immortalized along with the greats.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The A Team said:


> I believe Alicia actually paints somehow over the picture....the one she did of me...some of the picture is painted over and some isn't.


Yes, that's what she does. I believe it's digital painting. Pretty awesome!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

LOVE :heart: LOVE :heart: LOVE :heart: the painting. COSY YOUR SO BEAUTIFUL:wub2: wow I would love one


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Brit -- this is beyond gorgeous -- and of course, you couldn't find a cuter subject, imho.

Pat and Brit -- I think, from what Pat said in her thread about the Ughs, that Alicia does all of this by spray painting. Is that correct?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think the boots are hand painted and the pics are digitally painted over the originals. There may be some digital spraying, if you want to call it that.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

beautiful!


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Gorgeous! What a face:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Brit - that picture of Cosy is totally gorgeous (as is Cosy). It just is so fluid and uplifting. I love the style. What a treasure for you. :wub:


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Wow really great work, cosy is so cute...yes good idea for a skin. I did one with Max


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

That is darling. Very fitting to the always lovely Cosy.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

OMG !!!! Your Cozy is a genuine true beauty ! 
She is gorgeous !

Jenna


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Really Nice!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow what an amazing, beautiful likeness. Can I have her? Cosy I mean.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

When you have such a beautiful subject, it makes it a bit easier:wub:...WOW, this is truly beautiful....amazing too!:aktion033:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow, Brit. Truly stunning.
xoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Goodness!!! I love it SO MUCH <3 :wub:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Cosy said:


> Yes, that's what she does. I believe it's digital painting. Pretty awesome!


Brit, Alicia said she's now calling it....

"Art Touched!" "Touching every life one at a time with art!" -artist renditions of your photos brought to life!"


She and her husband own the company together. She said she had so much fun doing Cosy! She's now putting her artisty skills on a kitchen cabinet/appliance inspired from England. It's very cool! Can you imagine....Cosy, all over your kitchen?! Pure Maltese bliss! hehe :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow Brit that is just beautiful. I have to check her out.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

WOW! I REALLY love that! I'm going to have to check her out too. That's amazing!!


----------



## donnanj (Aug 19, 2010)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

suzimalteselover said:


> Brit, Alicia said she's now calling it....
> 
> "Art Touched!" "Touching every life one at a time with art!" -artist renditions of your photos brought to life!"
> 
> ...


So I got the last promotional freebie! YAY Cosy!
I was thinking a jar for doggy treats would be cute with the dog's painting on it.


----------

